# WGSL breeder in Northern California?



## rancho_modis (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I’m a new member of the site, although I have followed certain threads over the past month. Very informative dialog indeed. Our beloved 11 year old GSD passed away recently and I’m now beginning the search to get our next puppy. I’m looking for a breeder that specializes in WGSL as I love the deeply pigmented black/red color & the stocky muscular build. A calm temperament is a must and needless to say need the pup to have great health. My first GSD got HD at 7yrs and my last GSD was showing signs of DM and definitely don’t want to go through that trauma again. 
I’m primarily looking for it to be a family member and companion although I will likely do some basic Schutzhund and PH work with it as well.

I’m in the San Francisco Bay Area & ideally would like to have a local breeder that I can visit regularly, especially the last 2-3 weeks before bringing the pup home, so I can spend time with the litter on the weekends to pick the right pup for us. But if I need to drive to other places in California, its Ok as well. So far based upon older posts in this forum, it seems that quality breeders in CA meeting my needs are

Karen Wolff (although seems to have just couple of litters / year)
Nadelhaus Shepherds 
West Coast German Shepherds
Lundborg Land 

Since this is such an important decision for us, I really want to get as much information as possible about the above breeders. I would really appreciate all frank inputs on them especially if folks have had less than satsisfactory experiences with them. Please PM me so I can make an informed decision and of course please recommend other breeders in the Bay area or CA that you think would be suitable for my needs as well. Randy Tyson, Julia Priest and Anne Kent were very highly recommended in the forum as well but looking at their websites, seem to be primarily into working dogs. 
I really value all your inputs and thanking all in advance!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I had a dog from Lundborg Land and liked her very much. I have shown my dog in Southern California and am pretty familiar with most of the kennels around here, I also like Thinschmidt German Shepherds, West Coast German Shepherds and Von Salerno, you might check out Temar German Shepherds as I believe they are up your way.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I went to school with Traci Needles (Nadelhaus), and she still lives in my hometown, though I haven't been in contact with her for a long time, and I have only met a few of her dogs, they seem to be quite nice. There is one Nadelhaus bitch that comes to me for grooming, and she's an absolute doll--I would steal her in a heartbeat. Definitely a softer "pet" temperament, not suitable for SchH, but if you don't plan on doing SchH it doesn't really matter.

There is one other show line breeder in the Bay area, and dang it but I can't remember her name! Julia Priest (von Sontausen) knows her and trains with her, you might want to ask Julia for a referral. I want to say Rebecca something...


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

Freestep- are you from Chico? I"m Orland/Willows... not far.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Op, I am sending you a PM on TeMar.
Sheilah


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Karen Wolff has puppies coming from my DM clear male Zamp von der Urbecke in the next few weeks. Also Rebecca Rodgers index is in Northern California


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

von den Zwillingsbergen German Shepherds

They own Havoc's sire but I do not know much about them. They were helpful when I was trying to get Havie's AKC papers.I think he is very active in the UScA.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Of your list, Karen Wolff and Linda Lundborg.

I know Karen from Menlo. She is one of the most correct and nicest people in the world. One of those people that you loved seeing at training, positive and having fun and learning. She does a lot of work and titling on her own dogs, training,


----------



## karam (Mar 25, 2019)

I know this threat is old; I will make my recommendation to help future visitors. Two breeders that I recommend are Ajay from Vom Patiala and Fernando from Vom Caldera. They do not mass produce pups but all the dogs from these two that I have seen have solid temperament, excellent drives and are healthy. I personally own two dogs from Fernando and one from Ajay, all three are great with my family, able to do IPO and personal protection.


----------

